# Local MMA Fights



## DRoberts (Apr 28, 2008)

Working ringside medical...best seat in the house.


----------



## chrisjames654 (May 2, 2008)

I've always wanted to see some MMA boxing pics on here. its a shame you couldn't get over the fence and the lighting was poor. but good spot none the less.


----------



## DRoberts (May 2, 2008)

chrisjames654 said:


> I've always wanted to see some MMA boxing pics on here. its a shame you couldn't get over the fence and the lighting was poor. but good spot none the less.


 
Next time I will go better prepared. I just had one lens with me and no external flash.


----------



## SBlanca (May 2, 2008)

nice! couldn't you have poked your camera in the fences holes though?


----------



## keith204 (Jun 1, 2008)

man this is weird... i just saw your racing photos, and I do racing in the area... now cage fight photos??? I do cage fight photos in the area.  I've done them at Memorial Hall in Joplin, Elite Cage Fights in Springfield (never again due to problems with management there), Fist City Cage Fighting, etc.  My work is on www.CageFightPics.com.

If you get another chance to do this...put that lens right up to the fence (no hood).  Your 18-55 will do just fine, believe it or not.  Use a large aperture to blur out the fence a little.  A hot-shoe flash will do good.  Use your left hand to make a barrier between the flash and the fence near the lens, so that the flash doesn't light up the blurred out fence.

In the following picture, in Joplin, I did just that... up close to the fence, and my hand shielding the fence from the hot-shoe, so that the fence didn't appear any brighter and take away from the fighters.  The fighters really like buying pictures where the fence is framing them.  

Where do you shoot in Springfield?  At Floyd's?


----------



## Snyder (Jun 1, 2008)

hate em,
Fence ruins it, white balance is off and its under exposed. keep trying.


----------



## shawnxstl (Jun 1, 2008)

you don't really have to say you hate them snyder...Kind of rude, actually.


----------



## Snyder (Jun 1, 2008)

I dont sugar coat stuff how do you expect someone to get better at photography if you tell them all their photos are perfect. As a working professional this how we get better by an honest critique.


----------



## keith204 (Jun 1, 2008)

Snyder said:


> hate em,
> Fence ruins it, white balance is off and its under exposed. keep trying.





shawnxstl said:


> you don't really have to say you hate them snyder...Kind of rude, actually.



Not rude.  Critique forum.


----------



## DRoberts (Jun 1, 2008)

keith204 said:


> man this is weird... i just saw your racing photos, and I do racing in the area... now cage fight photos??? I do cage fight photos in the area. I've done them at Memorial Hall in Joplin, Elite Cage Fights in Springfield (never again due to problems with management there), Fist City Cage Fighting, etc. My work is on www.CageFightPics.com.
> 
> If you get another chance to do this...put that lens right up to the fence (no hood). Your 18-55 will do just fine, believe it or not. Use a large aperture to blur out the fence a little. A hot-shoe flash will do good. Use your left hand to make a barrier between the flash and the fence near the lens, so that the flash doesn't light up the blurred out fence.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the tips Keith. I will have to try that next time...I just hate making it to obvious that I'm trying to get photos when I'm there as medical.
The photos in this post were from Branson. funny you got the same fighter as in my first shot. 
Don't blame you about Floyd's, he seems to be pissing a bunch of people off lately. 
I work for EMSS, for lots of events throughout the state, look for us next time you get a chance, we will be in the yellow "safety crew" shirts.


----------



## shawnxstl (Jun 1, 2008)

"hate em,
Fence ruins it, white balance is off and its under exposed. keep trying."

This could've EASILY been said without saying you hate them.  Saying that was completely unnecessary. 

Saying:
"Fence ruins it, white balance is off and its under exposed. keep trying."

Above is the same thing you posted without being rude while still making your point crystal clear.


----------



## keith204 (Jun 1, 2008)

DRoberts said:


> Thanks for the tips Keith. I will have to try that next time...I just hate making it to obvious that I'm trying to get photos when I'm there as medical.
> The photos in this post were from Branson. funny you got the same fighter as in my first shot.
> Don't blame you about Floyd's, he seems to be pissing a bunch of people off lately.
> I work for EMSS, for lots of events throughout the state, look for us next time you get a chance, we will be in the yellow "safety crew" shirts.



Yeah that fighter was pretty incredible.  He put on a great show in Joplin...it really added to the event - didn't just get up there and fight, but him walking up to the cage dressed like a monk/grim reaper was pretty intense.  

Also, if you want to be a bit less obvious, watch what goes on outside the cage...often even more entertaining:






In the above picture, the white guy being flipped off was yelling at the fighter already in the cage, saying "man this guy's a piece of trash, you can beat him easy" etc etc... so this photo was one of my favorites from the night.


----------

